# W&W 43mm Big Pilot no date?!



## WhiskeyTengu

So this just showed up on my Google feed but the article from "a blog to watch" (the Fratello watches was above and not related) couldn't be accessed. Which makes me wonder if they posted prematurely?










In either case, if this is real, I'm all on board. This looks gorgeous to me.


----------



## busch12

I was just about to post this as well. I saw it in my news feed but the link is broken so I'm guessing it was prematurely posted and taken down. 

Looks like a beauty. Hopefully a much more accessible price point than the current big pilot. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WhiskeyTengu

It's available now. Wow. Sold.

I'm actually feeling like trading in the 46mm for this one.









IWC Big Pilot's Watch 43 Debut | aBlogtoWatch


The new IWC Big Pilot's Watch 43, released in 2021, with expert analysis, specs, price, and photos.



www.ablogtowatch.com


----------



## hahaha3111

The dial is so weird to me... 
I prefer to have the heritage dial with titanium case and blue hands.


----------



## desk jockey

Somehow the proportions feel even better judged than the 46mm. Though I am not sure I would give up the 7 day PR of the bigger model. This one does make you go hmmm.


----------



## Buramu

Without a date it looks infinitely better than the bigger date model. This is a beauty!


----------



## Spiffy

I have been crying out for a smaller BP but at 43mm... still too big for me sadly.


----------



## espresso&watches

Spiffy said:


> I have been crying out for a smaller BP but at 43mm... still too big for me sadly.


Smaller than 43mm wouldn't exactly be a "big" pilot would it? Sounds like you're after a Mark XVIII...


----------



## espresso&watches

For me, aside from the onion crown, they've removed the elements that make the watch the icon that it is. No 7 day power reserve, no power reserve indicator on the dial, no date, no soft iron inner case.... I appreciate that they're trying to make smaller watches to appeal to a wider demographic, but this misses the mark in my opinion.

On the positive, I do appreciate the sapphire case back and the lower price point - I'm sure it will be popular.


----------



## Rodentman

I like the display back and quick change straps. I'd like those features on the 46mm, but alas....still I am eminently pleased with my BP....


----------



## Cybotron

Some nice new pilots. I love the new green chrono.


----------



## alex_b

I really like this, I’ve been looking for a casual no-date watch and had been focussing on Panerai, I think this is a strong contender instead.


----------



## nrk

So on the website it says that all Pilot's watches in the 2021 collection use in house movements:









Do you think this means further updates to the pilot line (in house movement in Mark XVIII?) or are they just referencing the new releases for this year, or are they discontinuing the rest of the line?


----------



## Neillthewatchfan

This is the watch release of the day the blue on steel bracelet is an outstanding watch.


----------



## WhiskeyTengu

hahaha3111 said:


> The dial is so weird to me...
> I prefer to have the heritage dial with titanium case and blue hands.


Curious what looks weird, for the sake of discussion?

On the black dial at least. If anything it's just clean and closer to the original with the absence of a PR subdial and date window. Blued hands would have been nice on the Black dial but might have been drowned out by the black dial.

I'm certain there will eventually be a titanium model at this scale down the line with the exact dial, faux patina and blued hands. Hold out for that one.


----------



## WhiskeyTengu

nrk said:


> So on the website it says that all Pilot's watches in the 2021 collection use in house movements:
> View attachment 15812346
> 
> 
> Do you think this means further updates to the pilot line (in house movement in Mark XVIII?) or are they just referencing the new releases for this year, or are they discontinuing the rest of the line?


Gradually, I would expect. The Automatic Spitfire that was released a few years back received the The new, IWC-manufactured 32110 calibre, so we know that precedent exists.

They also just updated the Chrono blue dial with a 41mm case and the new in house chrono movement instead of the Valjoux.


----------



## WhiskeyTengu

espresso&watches said:


> For me, aside from the onion crown, they've removed the elements that make the watch the icon that it is. No 7 day power reserve, no power reserve indicator on the dial, no date, no soft iron inner case.... I appreciate that they're trying to make smaller watches to appeal to a wider demographic, but this misses the mark in my opinion.
> 
> On the positive, I do appreciate the sapphire case back and the lower price point - I'm sure it will be popular.


To be fair, they aren't discontinuing the 46mm, and in fact just did a green sunburst dial for the 46mm!

They need to differentiate between the two and I think this was the best way to do it. Trying to simply scale down an icon with duplication of features, to me just sounds like a recipe for disaster after seeing what Breitling's performance on Navitimers that were identical between 43mm and 46mm models was.


----------



## Spiffy

espresso&watches said:


> Smaller than 43mm wouldn't exactly be a "big" pilot would it? Sounds like you're after a Mark XVIII...


exactly, so basically the variable that needs to be changed here is... my wrist.


----------



## suskompany

Both dial colors will be very popular. The market has been asking for an in between of big pilot and mark xviii, with a no date. Sign up me (pre-owned lol).


----------



## Kakemonster

I am very curious to see where they will take the mark series after this. Lack of date and larger crown aside, this looks pretty much like a larger mark xviii. I hope they change the new mark to better differentiate between that and the big pilot.


----------



## WhiskeyTengu

Kakemonster said:


> I am very curious to see where they will take the mark series after this. Lack of date and larger crown aside, this looks pretty much like a larger mark xviii. I hope they change the new mark to better differentiate between that and the big pilot.


Decorative Rivets on the strap, exhibition caseback, or a bracelet with polished center links.

The only other differentiating qualities I can think of.


----------



## valmak

I like it but don’t love it. It’s nice but a bit boring. Also seems overpriced. It would make more sense around $7,500.


----------



## GovtFunded

A Big Pilot at 43mm?? My cries have not fallen on deaf ears! A Big Pilot is finally within the realm of possibility! 

I have a sub-7" wrist, so... A 46 was never realistic. Not without it spinning around my wrist like a centrifuge.


----------



## espresso&watches

WhiskeyTengu said:


> They need to differentiate between the two and I think this was the best way to do it. Trying to simply scale down an icon with duplication of features, to me just sounds like a recipe for disaster


That's a fair point. But I think what we've ended up with is a watered down version of the original that loses the essence of what makes a Big Pilot a Big Pilot. But judging by the responses here, it seems to appeal to many, so IWC clearly got it right - just not for me!


----------



## GovtFunded

So, while reviewing the IWC website and reveling in the possibility of obtaining a Big Pilot, I found this. Off topic, but did I miss something? Did full-denim make a comeback?


----------



## WhiskeyTengu

espresso&watches said:


> That's a fair point. But I think what we've ended up with is a watered down version of the original that loses the essence of what makes a Big Pilot a Big Pilot. But judging by the responses here, it seems to appeal to many, so IWC clearly got it right - just not for me!


I posted this in another thread, but it's worth duplicating here because I think your perspective is misaligned with a greater narrative I've seen over the years. Based on the 7 points I'm about to make, some might even say it's an upgrade. In some ways it kind of is. Though it still may not be a watch for you, and that's certainly fair.

Also, check my avatar...I'm a proud owner of a 46mm, and I can attest to the fact that this new version is different enough that it feels like a completely different watch worth owning in addition to my 46mm, and not merely a substitute, or even a replacement for it. It does feel worthy of the Big Pilot name, however.

What is worth mentioning is that it took nearly 20 years for IWC to finally offer its, arguably, most iconic model in dimensions that aren't isolated to the extremely large wrist demographic of the WIS community, or even casual fans, while responding to the shortcomings that the original introduced.

The modern updates are in line with requests that have been made by fans for years now. IWC should be commended for proving they actually listen to their fans and have actually provided.

Requests over the years in comments or message boards:

1) make this 43mm and I'm on board (check)
2) go back to the original layout and remove the date window and obtrusive PR Gauge, or move the PR gauge to the back of the watch (partial check)
3) give it a bracelet option with the microadjust (check)
4) let us see that movement (check)
5) can we get at least 100M water resistance? (Check)
6) can you adjust the movement to be more accurate? (Entirely new movement modified from last year's new Portugieser 40mm small seconds caliber. You may not get a week of juice, but the accuracy should suffer much less; check)
7) make it under $10K (check)

So much was answered that just looking at the surface doesn't really capture the significant changes despite the seemingly familiar look to the end product, or even the suggestion that it may be watered down. In terms of scope, the 46mm was always a watered down (in scale and ruggedness) version of the original by upgrading to a new status quo at the time it was introduced. Back when large watches were also trending, and the gimmick of a 8 day movement (I say gimmick because it isn't useful when your watch gains 7 to 11 seconds per day because of it) gave it even more luxury appeal.

Two decades later, the 43mm achieves something similar. It's adjusted to the status quo of today's market for sports watches: stainless steel bracelet, Blue dial, 43mm or less, 100m WR, in house movement, exhibition caseback and at least 55hrs or more PR...and they even made it thinner than 14mm. I mean really, who are you today in this industry if you don't have one of these watches in your catalog?

It is also a good thing that they didn't discontinue the 46mm and that those features didn't just roll over onto a smaller model. There is enough to differentiate the two to prevent redundancy in either model.

If anything, I might need to trade in the LPP 46mm for the green dial, lol.


----------



## GovtFunded

WhiskeyTengu said:


> Based on the 7 points I'm about to make, some might even say it's an upgrade. In some ways it kind of is.


Well said. While a fan of the 46 in its own right, I can't carry it off. The 43 could and should sell alongside it's bigger sibling.


----------



## Barnee

Finally a Mark xviii with a BP crown! Will make some smaller wrist gents happy but that’s it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WhiskeyTengu

Barnee said:


> Finally a Mark xviii with a BP crown! Will make some smaller wrist gents happy but that's it.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I mean...there was the Mark XVI from the Father and Son set.


----------



## wkw

Kakemonster said:


> I am very curious to see where they will take the mark series after this. Lack of date and larger crown aside, this looks pretty much like a larger mark xviii. I hope they change the new mark to better differentiate between that and the big pilot.


Interesting point. Perhaps a new Mark XIX will receive a 38mm case?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## njhinde

I'd jump on a new Mark reference in the 39mm case used for the Spitfire Automatic, including the new movement, and especially with the new bracelet. Fingers crossed this is the direction IWC are taking. Meanwhile, I really like this new Big Pilot 43.


----------



## illus83

Very excited for the 43 mm BP. I've always loved the BP but it always looked too big on my wrist.


----------



## sea0bass

Seems a bit over priced for only 60 hours power reserve. Now if they have 100 hours that something for me to look forward to.


----------



## Eapfep

Excited to try this out in person. Truth be told 43mm is still kind of pushing it (mentally, 42mm is my upper limit), but if they've done any design work to curve the lugs etc... it just might be doable.


----------



## dberg

Anybody know if you can get the black dial BP with fully brushed bracelet, not the PCLs?


----------



## JimBianchi

Of everything I've seen so far from W&W, only the IWC BC 43 impresses me. It's on my short list.


----------



## desk jockey

dberg said:


> Anybody know if you can get the black dial BP with fully brushed bracelet, not the PCLs?


It seems that the fully brushed 5-link bracelets are now available only on Mark XVIII and the Pilot 36. I noticed that, for some time, even the 3777 has now had a different bracelet with polished intermediate links. Just like with the recent Portugieser YC Chrono bracelets, seems IWC are going for bling more and more.

Honestly, though, the polished links on the 3777 looked pretty good and not too shouty even for me. One thing IWC made worse was giving up on circular grained clasp internals on those bracelets, made them look hella refined back then:


----------



## dberg

According to Bark and Jack — the bracelet tapers, which is another new element. The question is blue or black. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Neillthewatchfan

dberg said:


> According to Bark and Jack - the bracelet tapers, which is another new element. The question is blue or black.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Has to be blue IMO


----------



## Steverino 417

43mm isn't big, so this is the new 'Medium Pilot' 

I admire the simplicity but I prefer the full fat version with the power reserve and the date window so I'll stick with my BP right hander, ta.


----------



## Kelvin0628

WhiskeyTengu said:


> I mean...there was the Mark XVI from the Father and Son set.
> View attachment 15813458


Those are really nice..

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## theEntreriCode

I am looking forward to try this on. The OG BP is both too large and too expensive for me. The current MKVIII has a date window position that just doesn't cut it for me. This only lacks in the magnetic core, PR indicator and I wish it were manual wind. I highly doubt IWC will ever give those in the BP43. They need some differentiation, and manual wind just doesn't cut it for non WIS. This could be the pilot I have been waiting for.


----------



## F1_watches

Looking forward to future special dial color / complication editions of the BP43...


----------



## andrewshan94

just bought BP43 blue dial


----------



## illus83

andrewshan94 said:


> just bought BP43 blue dial


Stunner!


----------



## NewProggie

My local AD just got the BP 43mm as well and so I went there today. I considered buying the older BP models for a long time now but hesitated due to its size. I have 18cm / 7inch circumference wrist size and while it fits perfectly now, I am not convinced on this one unfortunately. For me, many of the things that attracted me to the 5002/5009/5010 originally are not there with this one :-(





















For instance, winding the crown feels totally different. There's not as much potential on the hands when turning the crown. Somehow it lost for me some of its _dirty-ness_. Pity.


----------



## LCheapo

Do you mean the speed of the hands when setting the time?


----------



## GovtFunded

andrewshan94 said:


> just bought BP43 blue dial


Congrats!


----------



## cnj8w

andrewshan94 said:


> just bought BP43 blue dial
> View attachment 15890583
> View attachment 15890584


Gorgeous watch--and it looks great on you!

Would you mind sharing your wrist circumference?

Thanks!


----------



## NewProggie

LCheapo said:


> Do you mean the speed of the hands when setting the time?


Exactly. One full turn on the crown resulted in a few hours on the old models. Not so much on the new one :-(


----------



## andrewshan94

cnj8w said:


> Gorgeous watch--and it looks great on you!
> 
> Would you mind sharing your wrist circumference?
> 
> Thanks!


Thanks mate

my wrist is 7 inches/ 18cm. Big pilot 46mm is slightly big for me but i can pull it off. However this 43mm version is definitely more wearable and comfortable on wrist!


----------



## andrewshan94

A


----------



## andrewshan94

NewProggie said:


> Exactly. One full turn on the crown resulted in a few hours on the old models. Not so much on the new one :-(


Agreed. Winding definitely slower than bp46
It's more like a daily/routine/easy wearable watch.
it lacks of the "leather jacket feel"-john mayer, if you know what i mean


----------



## cnj8w

andrewshan94 said:


> Thanks mate
> 
> my wrist is 7 inches/ 18cm. Big pilot 46mm is slightly big for me but i can pull it off. However this 43mm version is definitely more wearable and comfortable on wrist!


Thanks for the reply. My wrist is 16.5 cm--the 43 would be a stretch for me--and yet maybe the new 43 is the equivalent of a BP 46 for someone with wrists like mine!

In any case--again, the watch looks terrific on you. How are you liking it so far?


----------



## andrewshan94

cnj8w said:


> Thanks for the reply. My wrist is 16.5 cm--the 43 would be a stretch for me--and yet maybe the new 43 is the equivalent of a BP 46 for someone with wrists like mine!
> 
> In any case--again, the watch looks terrific on you. How are you liking it so far?


Hope you have an opportunity to go to boutique and try it out on your wrist! it is still a chunky watch but because of the plain design, it doesn't look that big.

And to add on, I literally get more TIME to enjoy this watch much more than my speedy cos it sits on my table all the time during office hour and at home as a table clock


----------



## cnj8w

andrewshan94 said:


> Hope you have an opportunity to go to boutique and try it out on your wrist! it is still a chunky watch but because of the plain design, it doesn't look that big.
> 
> And to add on, I literally get more TIME to enjoy this watch much more than my speedy cos it sits on my table all the time during office hour and at home as a table clock


I'm hoping to run up to a boutique in the next few weeks in Washington, DC (I'm in the US) to try one on--also the Mark XVIII and, if they have one in, a 3717 Chronograph. I'm new to IWC, having recently acquired a 3251, but am suddenly smitten.

Thanks again!


----------



## Cybotron

I'm really digging this one. I might just pull the trigger.


----------



## ParkinNJ

andrewshan94 said:


> just bought BP43 blue dial
> View attachment 15890583
> View attachment 15890584


Congrats on the Big Pilot 43! Just curious, are the numerals also lumed on this model or is it just the cardinal markers at 3,6,9,12?


----------



## jagwap

ParkinNJ said:


> Congrats on the Big Pilot 43! Just curious, are the numerals also lumed on this model or is it just the cardinal markers at 3,6,9,12?


It's ALL lumed!


----------



## ParkinNJ

jagwap said:


> It's ALL lumed!


Nice! Would love to see a lume pic, searched the forums and Google but not too many lume shots of this Big Pilot.


----------



## jagwap

I tried the black dial on strap last weekend. Stunning.

I've always pined for a 46mm, but the price, little bit the size and mostly the no heat resistant strap available has always has me hesitating.

This one will have rubber staps available. I asked if it will get a bracelet like the blue dial, and the papers I signed to see the other new releases make it impossible to say.


----------



## ParkinNJ

😅I was curious if the black dial would come on bracelet and if so, if it would be all brushed or the brushed/polished. An all brushed bracelet would suit the black dial more (for me).


----------



## jagwap

ParkinNJ said:


> 😅I was curious if the black dial would come on bracelet and if so, if it would be all brushed or the brushed/polished. An all brushed bracelet would suit the black dial more (for me).


It would. Hopefully that is what is coming. I couldn't say.


----------



## [email protected]

hahaha3111 said:


> The dial is so weird to me...
> I prefer to have the heritage dial with titanium case and blue hands.


hi,my friend,I am interested in your emergency gold,but i couldn't find a way contact you(cause you wouldn't allowed my replying on your post)..just give a reply or private message please?


----------



## jagwap

I tried on the blue dial on bracelet yesterday. The watch size, dial and crown are perfectly proportions for me. Remember to look at the piece at a distance in a mirror to see the scale of it. It is a new, yet familiar look, and the simple dial really works. However I and not a fan of the polished links over teh fully brushed look.
I will wait for a brushed version, with a non blue dial, probably black.
Given how IWC inflate the prices in China, waiting for travel to restart is worth the 14% mark up comapred to across the border. Especially as they don't discount in China, and Hong Kong generally will due to teh competition.


----------



## Neillthewatchfan




----------



## heb

It looks nice and its size is appealing, but too much money for a Pilot wannabe watch. Too much acknowledgement of the mass market--glass case back, so no more iron cage. Given all that, it is bewildering why they didn't include a date feature.


----------



## Neillthewatchfan




----------



## dantan

Very nice!


----------



## Jetrider

Oh my my my…😍


----------



## Sock

But disappointed to discover the new movement has no magnetic resistance. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Neillthewatchfan

Jetrider said:


> Oh my my my&#8230;?


Its absolutely stunning in the metal, I'd get on steel and likely wear on leather.


----------



## Neillthewatchfan

Sock said:


> But disappointed to discover the new movement has no magnetic resistance.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


According to the IWC roadshow enough of the watch movement is made of ceramic to reduce the effects of magnetism.


----------



## TechGuyJ

Sock said:


> But disappointed to discover the new movement has no magnetic resistance.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I was very interested in this until I heard that as well. Although no date is a killer for me as well. IWC2 reduced the price by $4K, but took off every useful and cool complication to do it. I think that was a mistake.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dantan

I went to try one on earlier.

Really nice Watch. I did not purchase it but I might in the future.

I realise it is the Big Pilot, so it is supposed to be large and bold, but it is still a little too large for my small wrist.


----------



## Roger744

This watch looks much more amazing in the metal. I'm loving it!


----------



## gr4z

Great pictures everyone. 

Anyone managed to bag a discount with this piece? As it’s so new not sure what can be had at moment. Thanks all. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tony A.H

dantan said:


> I went to try one on earlier.
> 
> Really nice Watch. I did not purchase it but I might in the future.
> 
> I realise it is the Big Pilot, so it is supposed to be large and bold, but it is still a little too large for my small wrist.
> View attachment 16034200


try one on with a Leather strap.
it seems that the Metal bracelet gives the watch head a beefier look ... i think.


----------



## rguimaraes

TechGuyJ said:


> I was very interested in this until I heard that as well. Although no date is a killer for me as well. IWC2 reduced the price by $4K, but took off every useful and cool complication to do it. I think that was a mistake.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have heard from an IWC rep that the watch does have part of the faraday cage on the dial side and the sides and that is where most of the protection against magnetism comes from (when you're wearing the watch). A credible reviewer on YT also points out the same thing. Agree on removing features as this is a different "cleaner" look. Hopefully features can be added in the future in different editions. This is a killer watch. Cheers.


----------



## Megalobyte

ParkinNJ said:


> Nice! Would love to see a lume pic, searched the forums and Google but not too many lume shots of this Big Pilot.












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## AnonPi

Megalobyte said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Nice. What's with the "ghost" lume on the right side of the dial, reflection/refraction due to the angle?

Is it traditional with pilot watches to not lume the seconds hand? (I know the seconds hand is very thin, so, other than dipping it, it would have been difficult to apply lume.)


----------



## Smorto02

Been considering picking one of these up, but I just think it's a little big for my 6.8inch wrist. I know it's supposed to have a "commanding" prescience on the wrist, still I think mine is too small. Thiughtz

I may get a spitfire pilot, or even a stowa to scratch that pilots watch itch. Although I really love the crown the BP43


----------



## Kakemonster

The lugs don't extent past your wrist, so it works in my opinion. The biggest hurdle will be getting used to the size, especially if you are used to smaller watches. The dial face is very large, but that is part of the look.


----------



## walds11

dantan said:


> I went to try one on earlier.
> 
> Really nice Watch. I did not purchase it but I might in the future.
> 
> I realise it is the Big Pilot, so it is supposed to be large and bold, but it is still a little too large for my small wrist.
> View attachment 16034200
> View attachment 16034201
> View attachment 16034202
> View attachment 16034203


What size is your wrist? My wrist is just over 6.5” and more rounded than flat I can pull off a Panerai Submersible 42mm (PAM 959). Any larger, then meh.

My PAM 959 is 13.3mm case thickness and 51.5mm lug-to-lug. The IWC BP43 is 13.6mm case thickness. What is the lug-to-lug measurement?



Roger744 said:


> This watch looks much more amazing in the metal. I'm loving it!
> View attachment 16036057


What size is your wrist?


----------



## dantan

walds11 said:


> What size is your wrist? My wrist is just over 6.5” and more rounded than flat I can pull off a Panerai Submersible 42mm (PAM 959). Any larger, then meh.
> 
> My PAM 959 is 13.3mm case thickness and 51.5mm lug-to-lug. The IWC BP43 is 13.6mm case thickness. What is the lug-to-lug measurement?
> 
> What size is your wrist?


My wrist is only approximately 6.4 inches in size.

I do not know what the lug-to-lug measurement is on the 43mm Big Pilot.

It is a lovely Watch. My small wrist is the problem.


----------



## walds11

dantan said:


> My wrist is only approximately 6.4 inches in size.
> 
> I do not know what the lug-to-lug measurement is on the 43mm Big Pilot.
> 
> It is a lovely Watch. My small wrist is the problem.


I’ve read that the lug-to-lug measurement is 52.5- 53mm. That could be pushing it for me. I want to try it on before pulling the trigger through one of my grey market sources.


----------



## AnonPi

walds11 said:


> I’ve read that the lug-to-lug measurement is 52.5- 53mm. That could be pushing it for me. I want to try it on before pulling the trigger through one of my grey market sources.


From Monochrome:



> One of the main updates concerns the size of the case, which now measures 43mm in diameter, 13.6mm in height and about 53mm lug-to-lug. By no means a small watch, it is on the other hand significantly smaller than the original BP, which is about 3mm larger everywhere (46.2mm x 15.5mm x 57mm)











Opinion - A Big Pilot's Fan Take on The New IWC Big Pilot’s Watch 43


Today, besides reviewing the IWC Big Pilot’s Watch 43 Blue Dial, we also give you an honest opinion on what to think about it, as a classic Big Pilot fan.




monochrome-watches.com


----------



## jcf

A question to owners of the BP43 that came on leather straps: does yours have a quick release deployant buckle (to remove from strap)?


----------



## 3leggedpony

Finally got to try this on today on bracelet and strap. I really really wanted to like it but the lugs are just too long. The bracelet hides them a bit more than the strap. It’s a shame though as the dial is a perfect size


----------



## walds11

I was at Tourneau/Bucherer last Friday to check them out. They had black dial with brown strap, blue dial with blue strap and blue dial with bracelet in stock. I was underwhelmed, mostly do to the lack of date and/or power reserve complications, although the blue dial was very striking. I could see this being a quick flip for me, but still think pondering it. Regarding strap fit, I was at the tightest hole and there was way too much tail sticking out. I’d definitely need the XS length strap.


----------



## michael8238

I tried it on during the Big Pilot roadshow. I wanted to like it but honestly felt underwhelmed---I feel like IWC almost oversimplified it to a point that something is missing. It sits in this weird position that it's not as subtle/'tooly' as the Mark XVIII, but not a statement piece like the Big Big Pilot either.
I wish IWC just take the Big Big Pilot, keep the movement, make it maybe 1.5mm~2mm smaller and thinner.


----------



## Toolwatchmd

Any thoughts on why the black Big Pilot 43 doesn’t come on a bracelet? With IWC heavily promoting their strap and bracelet interchange system, you would think they would offer both models on the bracelet. I suppose you could try and buy the bracelet separately, but I think the black BP43 would look great on an all brushed bracelet.


----------



## dberg

Toolwatchmd said:


> Any thoughts on why the black Big Pilot 43 doesn’t come on a bracelet? With IWC heavily promoting their strap and bracelet interchange system, you would think they would offer both models on the bracelet. I suppose you could try and buy the bracelet separately, but I think the black BP43 would look great on an all brushed bracelet.


The IWC Boutique will sell it on the bracelet, but no all brushed option right now. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Elton Balch

I see more and more of these for sale on grey sites. I’m interested in the blue dial version but I already have a Big Pilot and wonder if it is worth having both and to be honest, the 43 mm size seems a bit weird. Is it a reduced BP or an oversized Mark XVIII with a Big Pilot crown? I also have a Pilot Mark XVII (on loan to my stepson) so an “in between” just seems like overkill. I do really like the blue dial but it seems like a mash up by IWC to me. Thoughts anyone?


----------



## WatchBorder

How does it look?
I love it but honestly I think the price is too much.
I would love a Mark-priced in this size!


----------



## Elton Balch

WatchBorder said:


> How does it look?
> I love it but honestly I think the price is too much.
> I would love a Mark-priced in this size!
> 
> View attachment 16263236


At List price, I wouldn’t go near it. Some grey dealers have discounted this one by about $1,000 but that’s still high. I think you will see gently used examples come down significantly by early next year. I do like the bracelet but overall I believe it looks better on a strap.


----------



## snikerdewdle

Tried the blue dial one earlier today. The bracelet is really great and the on the fly adjustment it provides is pretty sweet. I have a 7.25-inch wrist so this difficulty felt doable to me but the lack of date put me off it. I think if they end up putting a date on this watch I would get a black dial with the leather and rubber straps. I always look forward to seeing what IWC comes out with, they are definitely in my top three with Omega and Oris.


----------



## Elton Balch

snikerdewdle said:


> Tried the blue dial one earlier today. The bracelet is really great and the on the fly adjustment it provides is pretty sweet. I have a 7.25-inch wrist so this difficulty felt doable to me but the lack of date put me off it. I think if they end up putting a date on this watch I would get a black dial with the leather and rubber straps. I always look forward to seeing what IWC comes out with, they are definitely in my top three with Omega and Oris.


I love the bracelet which appears very similar to the one on my Mark XVII. It’s probably the most comfortable bracelet I’ve ever worn and I wouldn’t turn down a nicely priced BP 43 with blue dial on the bracelet but even at $7,000 gently used I would find that a bit overpriced. I don’t think the date would look good on this watch and I no longer find a date function as useful as it once was. The date appears on my phone, lpad, laptop, car, stove, etc; it’s ubiquitous. I’ve always enjoyed the simplicity of no date watches so I’m probably an outlier. Still, I keep looking at it, so that’s probably not a good sign for my wallet!


----------



## snikerdewdle

Elton Balch said:


> I love the bracelet which appears very similar to the one on my Mark XVII. It’s probably the most comfortable bracelet I’ve ever worn and I wouldn’t turn down a nicely priced BP 43 with blue dial on the bracelet but even at $7,000 gently used I would find that a bit overpriced. I don’t think the date would look good on this watch and I no longer find a date function as useful as it once was. The date appears on my phone, lpad, laptop, car, stove, etc; it’s ubiquitous. I’ve always enjoyed the simplicity of no date watches so I’m probably an outlier. Still, I keep looking at it, so that’s probably not a good sign for my wallet!


I think I'm a bit of an outlier as well lol. I've always looked at watches without a date and thought they would be better with one. I traded for a 2021 sapphire speedy and after wearing it daily for about two months I was still looking down at my wrist to figure out what the date was lol. I'll hold out hope that they will throw a date on in the coming years, though I highly doubt it. It's still a fairly new watch so the price should come down a bit and maybe you will be able to snag one for under $7k in a year or so.


----------



## jagwap

Toolwatchmd said:


> Any thoughts on why the black Big Pilot 43 doesn’t come on a bracelet? With IWC heavily promoting their strap and bracelet interchange system, you would think they would offer both models on the bracelet. I suppose you could try and buy the bracelet separately, but I think the black BP43 would look great on an all brushed bracelet.


This is the one I'm waiting for. I am confident it will come in this configuration eventually if the range is popular.

Although the Spifire in bronze is rather striking...


----------



## Tony A.H

WatchBorder said:


> How does it look?
> I love it but honestly I think the price is too much.
> I would love a Mark-priced in this size!
> 
> View attachment 16263236



looks Great.
you probably wanna wait a while till they become available in the used market , and pick one up at a discounted price.


----------



## Tony A.H

walds11 said:


> I’ve read that the* lug-to-lug measurement is 52.5- 53mm*. That could be pushing it for me. I want to try it on before pulling the trigger through one of my grey market sources.


*in that case. you need at least a 7 inch wrist to pull it off*. otherwise the lugs will stick out.
i tried one on. i was surprised to see the lugs on this watch are a bit on the longer side against the case diameter.. if i could use the word: disproportionate ?. but i can carry it since my wrist is 7 to 7,1/4 diameter.

i also compared the BP43 with another Pilot Chrono piece in 43mm. the latter fits better. maybe because it was a Ceramic case which appears smaller on the wrist ?.. not sure.
anyways. you must try it on and see for yourself. your wrist is the best judge . case we all have different wrist size and taste.


----------



## up1911fan

Tony A.H said:


> *in that case. you need at least a 7 inch wrist to pull it off*. otherwise the lugs will stick out.
> i tried one on. i was surprised to see the lugs on this watch are a bit on the longer side against the case diameter.. if i could use the word: disproportionate ?. but i can carry it since my wrist is 7 to 7,1/4 diameter.
> 
> i also compared the BP43 with another Pilot Chrono piece in 43mm. the latter fits better. maybe because it was a Ceramic case which appears smaller on the wrist ?.. not sure.
> anyways. you must try it on and see for yourself. your wrist is the best judge . case we all have different wrist size and taste.


There's a BIG difference in how it would wear on a round 7" wrist vs a flat 7" wrist. Your trying to emphasize a general statement that I don't find to be true.


----------



## Tony A.H

up1911fan said:


> There's a BIG difference in how it would wear on a round 7" wrist vs a flat 7" wrist. Your trying to emphasize a general statement that I don't find to be true.


tell me something i don't know.

a general statement ??!. where is it?. you can't defy and ignore the general rules, and you can't go against nature.
*i'm talking about someone who has a 6.5 or 6.8 inch wrist*. how are you going to make a watch with 53mm Lug to Lug fit on that wrist without looking comical ?. *it's physically impossible even with a flat wrist*. that's my argument. 

speaking of flat wrist . i know it's a big factor and very important to pull off larger watches. but also the circumference is as important . i've been preaching about that for many years.
i happen to have a flat wrist and 46 mm BP works well for me .


----------



## up1911fan

Tony A.H said:


> tell me something i don't know.
> 
> a general statement ??!. where is it?. you can't defy and ignore the general rules, and you can't go against nature.
> *i'm talking about someone who has a 6.5 or 6.8 inch wrist*. how are you going to make a watch with 53mm Lug to Lug fit on that wrist without looking comical ?. *it's physically impossible even with a flat wrist*. that's my argument.
> 
> speaking of flat wrist . i know it's a big factor and very important to pull off larger watches. but also the circumference is as important . i've been preaching about that for many years.
> i happen to have a flat wrist and 46 mm BP works well for me .


Apparently I was telling you something you don't know. Here's your general statement, which I believe to be false.
"*in that case. you need at least a 7 inch wrist to pull it off*. otherwise the lugs will stick out."
But it appears you know best, so have a good day, I'm out on this debate.


----------



## Tony A.H

*you totally lost me !*.
as i've already said it and i will say it again and again: to wear this Watch you need at least 7 inch wrist . cause 53mm lug to lug watch won't look right on wrist with smaller than 7 inch diameter.
i gave a Clear, Simple, and Transparent explanation.. if you don't get it ?. don't know what else to say.
obviously. we're not on the same page. so i'm out too.


----------



## scottomatic

Anyone know what to expect as a discount at an AD for this or how IWC ADs are with discounts in general? I was quoted at 10% off msrp on the strap version (8400->7500).


----------

